# Checking My Form



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks pretty good. You are leaning back a bit and your release arm elbow is a little low. Both of these indicate that the DL of your bow is a bit long. You might experiment with shortening it a little at a time and see if your accuracy improves.

Don't go by what is comfortable to shoot. Comfortable is just what you are used to doing. It may or may not be what is best for accuracy.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## HuntingGirl-NH (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks Allen! I noticed my lean the second I saw the picture. Bad habbit I'm STILL trying to fix. I think my release arm will straighten out if I push forward. I'll pay attention to that next practice.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

How are you shooting? Are you dropping out the bottom? 
I think you need to push the bow arm out toward the target & stand straight. Your DL may be alright then. Do this & post a pic.


----------



## HuntingGirl-NH (Sep 24, 2015)

Ray Ray said:


> How are you shooting? Are you dropping out the bottom?
> I think you need to push the bow arm out toward the target & stand straight. Your DL may be alright then. Do this & post a pic.


Yes. I practice a Vegas 3 spot, two out of three shots land low and sometimes left, just outside the yellow. I'll work on it and post a pic when I can. 
Thanks!


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

If you push your bow arm out, your bow shoulder will drop down. This will allow you to keep the "T" form & help with not dropping the shot low.
Now with your bow shoulder up & leaning back, It will be difficult not to drop low on the shot.


----------



## Nick01 (Sep 7, 2009)

To me it appears your bow arm is bent a little too much. Your drawlength may be fine as the bend is coming from trying to hit your anchor point. The picture is hard for me to tell if you are shooting off the string or a D-loop. If using a d-loop add 1/8" to the loop and this will help you push the bow forward and still hit your anchor point.


----------



## HuntingGirl-NH (Sep 24, 2015)

D-loop. I'll work on my lean before I start messing with anything else. Thanks!


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

The lean portion can be simple. The best method I've found to assure correct alignment is simply placing an arrow in the belt of your pants that will run along your side underneath your arm pit. 

The bow arm has too much of a bend and that's requiring you to use a lot of muscle, and unfortunately muscle influence will change shot to shot and cause inconsistencies, so we strive to get as little muscle influence as possible. 

If you'll stand with your bow arm straight out from your side, empty just standing normal, then lean against the wall and see what is most stable and with the least muscle influence, this will show you good front arm positioning. Then, you can start adjusting draw length on the bow to get the best float and to match up the front arm. 

It's important to not adjust to the bow for the bow's settings, but to adjust the bow to you. You'll have to adjust the draw length out, if I had to guess, 1-2 inches, to get the facial anchor points the same. Your loop and release arm positioning look good for a wrist strap release as a starting point. Based off point of impacts you can determine if it needs to change though and fine tune it. If you have any questions along the way, my website has some information regarding draw length and loop length, but you can also email me or pm me here and I'd be glad to help.


HuntingGirl-NH said:


> D-loop. I'll work on my lean before I start messing with anything else. Thanks!


----------



## HuntingGirl-NH (Sep 24, 2015)

Making Progress.
Focusing on pushing forward through my shot and keeping my hips straight.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Your form looks a lot better. Your bow arm still looks bent too much. To straighten that out you will need to lengthen your DL. Other than that, much improved. 

How are you shooting now?


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

HG...not an expert but your bow arm still looks wrong. You might also work on your grip. As a default position try three fingers folded into palm with your index finger resting lightly on the front of the riser. That grip might help your bow arm as well. When all else fails PM Nuts&Bolts who will be happy to help. Good luck.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Relax your bow hand. It appears to be tense like you are forcing your fingers out. Also you need to extend your front side arm just a tad. It's hard to tell in a picture but it looks like you may be putting more weight on your front foot instead of being 50/50. Other than that you look pretty good.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Bring your hips back and leave your shoulders in the same place

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

